# Kung fu school recommendation - San Jose, California



## imstriker (Mar 2, 2007)

I posted this on the JKD forum but so far I have not received any feebacks yet. I am cross posting it here. Hopefully someone will
respond. Thanks.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Greetings. I am a new member of this forum. I did a search on recommended martial schools in the San Jose California area and I found this thread. So, I thought it is best to revive this thread and maybe someone can provide more feedback.

I am looking for a Chinese (Kung Fu) martial arts school. I am also interested in JKD. I have seen the list of recommended JKD schools in this thread. I hope that I can also find the list of recommended Kung Fu schools in the San Jose area. So, any recommendations on Kung Fu schools will be appreciated.

A little bit about myself and what I am looking for.
I am not young. I took Tae Kwon Do classes many years ago when I was at college and recently I have done Sports Fencing. However I would like to go back to my roots and pick up martial arts again. I hope I can find a school that provides good instruction and a strong adult program. Also, I can attend martial arts school one day a week Monday thru Thursday. However I realize that if I expect to make any reasonable progress, a minimum of two classes a week is required. So, I hope I can find a school that offers adult classes on one of the weekend days Friday-Sunday as well.

Regards,
ImStriker


----------



## clfsean (Mar 2, 2007)

It really depends on exactly what you want. 

I can think of one or two schools within driving distance of San Jose or in San Jose, but if it's not what your intersted in, it'll suck for you.

But here we go... 

O-Mei kungfu & wushu
http://www.usaomei.com/ -- Locations in Fremont & Milpitas

Fairtex -- Mountain View (Muay Tha)
http://www.fairtex.com/

CUNG LE MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING -- Milpitas (Comp San shou)
www.cungle.com

Wing Lam -- Sunnyvale
www.wle.com

Otherwise you'll start heading up into the Bay area more (Pennisula, South or East) for more CMA training. 

However if you're willing to make the drive north to the Pennisula, I can definately recommend some serious, traditional CMA as well as Flying Crane & Xue Sheng too...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 2, 2007)

The only kung fu school I am familiar with in San Jose area is Wing Lam in Sunnyvale.  He is quite good, very traditional, my sifu Bryant Fong in San Francisco has a lot of respect for him.

Wing Lam teaches Northern Shaolin, Hung Gar, Wing Chun, and Tai Chi, to my knowledge.  I wouldn't be surprised if he had some others as well.  He also runs a supply shop, as you can see on his website that CLFSEAN posted.

I've only met him once myself, but he struck me as very open and personable.  My Kenpo teacher Ted Sumner, is in San Jose, and he has also mentioned Wing Lam from time to time, and while I don't know exactly how well they know each other, my impression is that Mr. Sumner is on good terms with him and also has a lot of respect for him.  Mr. Sumner has been involved in kenpo since about 1964 or so, and is very high in the Tracy Kenpo system.  That would be another option, if you are interested.

And yes, if you are willing to come to San Francisco, there is a lot here...


----------



## imstriker (Mar 4, 2007)

clfsean said:


> ......................................
> However if you're willing to make the drive north to the Pennisula, I can definately recommend some serious, traditional CMA as well as Flying Crane & Xue Sheng too...


 
Thanks for the recommendations. San Francisco is just too far
for me. However, I am willing to drive to the Peninsula area.
It would be great if I know the recommended Kung Fu schools in
the Peninsula area too. The drive might be a bit longer but the
schedule and the environment might be a better fit for me. 

   Regards,
   ImStriker


----------



## clfsean (Mar 7, 2007)

Lily Lau  - Eagle Claw - Millbrae, Ca http://www.lilylaueagleclaw.com/contacts.html

Tat Mau Wong - Choy Li Fut - San Mateo, Ca
http://www.tatwong.com/

Chen Taiji Quan - San Mateo, Ca
(650) 341-5539 

Adam Hsu - Longfist, Bagua, Baji, Chen Taji - Palo Alto / Sunnyvale
http://www.adamhsu.com/classes/locations.htm



That's some & about 20 minutes on Google... check it out.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 7, 2007)

clfsean said:


> Lily Lau - Eagle Claw - Millbrae, Ca http://www.lilylaueagleclaw.com/contacts.html
> 
> Tat Mau Wong - Choy Li Fut - San Mateo, Ca
> http://www.tatwong.com/
> ...


 
Keep in mind, I don't believe Lily Lau, Tat Mau Wong, nor Adam Hsu actually teach anymore, at least not at these locations, or to anyone but their top students who do the bulk of the teaching in their schools.  

I guess I don't know if Lily Lau maybe still teaches.  I think perhaps her headquarters is in the Concord area, that's a good ways from San Jose.  

But I do know that Tat Mau Wong does not, and I believe Adam Hsu has moved to Taiwan and left his students here to continue teaching.

I don't know anything about who actually teaches at these locations.

I don't know about any schools along the peninsula.  I am mostly familiar with the scene in San Francisco.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 7, 2007)

There are tons of Kung Fu schools in the San Jose area--especially as you get closer to areas with large Chinese immigrant communities like Cupertino and Miltpitas.   San Jose is pretty spread out.  Can you give  us a little more detail on which neighborhood or city you live/work and how far you will go?   If you are not comfortable posting it, you can send me a Private Message through Martial Talk.  I live in Sunnyvale.  I don't study Kung Fu, but I considered it a few years ago and visited a few schools.  And I do know where a lot of schools are located...


----------



## clfsean (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm also more familiar with SF, but those teachers have pretty good reps & if they've got people teaching under their name, there must be some degree of competency. They're all "old school" teachers.


----------



## patrick22 (Mar 8, 2007)

yes i just joined this forum so sry if its a little late but try www.mooresmartialarts.com i think they have one down there near san diego. moores teaches shou shu kung fu on of the more intense styles of kung fu throwing out all the garbage stances,dances,longivitys of moves.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 8, 2007)

patrick22 said:


> yes i just joined this forum so sry if its a little late but try www.mooresmartialarts.com i think they have one down there near san diego. moores teaches shou shu kung fu on of the more intense styles of kung fu throwing out all the garbage stances,dances,longivitys of moves.


 
Um, uh,   San Diego is 450 miles from San Jose.


----------



## pstarr (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes- Tat Mau Wong is living in Seattle nowadays.  Adam Hsu moved back to Taiwan, and I understand that Wing Lam has also retired...  Lily might still be teaching, though-


----------



## clfsean (Mar 8, 2007)

patrick22 said:


> yes i just joined this forum so sry if its a little late but try www.mooresmartialarts.com i think they have one down there near san diego. moores teaches shou shu kung fu on of the more intense styles of kung fu throwing out all the garbage stances,dances,longivitys of moves.


 
You do that & you get nothing ... all I'm going to say.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 8, 2007)

Not a traditional cma school but try KO Karate in San Jose. This school is associated with Richard Lee's East West in Alamo. We're a chinese kenpo system that has a lot of cma influence in it. Here's their website:

www.kokarate.com


----------



## imstriker (Mar 9, 2007)

Once again I would like to thank all who took the time to post their recommendations. It is very much appreciated.

Someone asked which area I live. I live close to Sunnyvale area. However if necessary I am willing to commute to San Jose or as far as Peninsula area.

Yes, it is very easy to type in the key words "Kung Fu" , "Gung Fu" or "Martial arts" in yahoo.com's yellow pages or Google and get a listing of all the schools in the vicinity. One can also read a handful of school recommendations in yelp.com but that is all I could find. Sites like Yahoo and Google provide "listings" they do not provide "recommendations".

The reason that I asked the question first in the JKD forum and now in the Kung Fu forum in the first place is to find a RECOMMENDED school that has GOOD training program for ADULT learners. Only people who have attended the schools or know their programs can answer such a question. When I was doing Sports Fencing it took me almost two years and I had to change three fencing clubs before I was able to find a school with a good program for working adults which also offered one class Friday-Sunday. I am just trying to avoid going through that experience again.

As some of you suggested in your posts, it seems like schools with "traditional Kung Fu" or those schools with a mixed martial arts programs such as JKD schools might cater better to adults. Anyhow, if there are more recommendations from anyone please do post them since I have not started visiting any of the recommended schools yet.

   Regards,
   ImStriker


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, hello neighbor.

I do not train Kung Fu, so I cannot recommend any particular school. I was considering it many years ago and did visit some schools. So, I can point you to a couple of schools in the neighborhood that might be worth investigating.

http://www.benskungfu.com/ Ben's Kung Fu has 2 locations at Homestead and Blaney and on Evelyn between Fair Oaks and Wolfe. 

Someone already recommended Wing Lam. They are near Reed and Lawrence. I vistited them a few years ago. At that time, they had Hun Gar classes two days a week and Shaolin classes 2 days a week. They are the oldest Kung Fu School in Sunnyvale. 

Another school that's been around a long time is Li's Tai Chi and Kung Fu on Bandley drive in Cupertino. I know someone who studied there many years ago and they said it was very traditional. 

There is a new Kung Fu school on El Camino between Rengstorff and Showers Drive in Mt. View next to Ontillo's Pizza. Haven't visited the school. But the Pizza is good. 

Sifu Meng has a school near De Anza and 85. I visited their other school in Milpitas about 4 yrs ago. Forms looked cool. And I was already way too old and fat for that acrobatic Wu Shu stuff. 

If you are older, you may also find some of the Wu Shu style forms require more flexibility than you've got. 

If you are looking for something with the mental challenge of Kung Fu, but is more adaptable to people without rubber-limbs, I suggest you visit Santa Clara Kenpo Karate on Martin at Delacruz right behind the San Jose Airport long-term parking lot. 

If you are looking for the best workout of your life, something mentally and physically challenging, brutally effective, and completely different from Kung Fu or JKD. Check out Ralph Gracie Jiu Jitsu on El Camino between Shorline/Miramonte and Rengstorff in Mt. View


----------



## imstriker (Mar 13, 2007)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:


> Well, hello neighbor.
> ......................
> If you are older, you may also find some of the Wu Shu style forms require more flexibility than you've got.
> .....................


 
Greetings neighbor,

Thanks for all the recommendations. I will check out a few of these schools in the next 3-4 weeks. You are right about Wu Shu. It needs a lot of flexibility. In the next few weeks I will practice stretching and some basic moves before I join the school.

   Best Regards,
   ImStriker


----------



## Nitedragon89 (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone know of any schools that teach the Hun Gar sytem in Mission Viejo, california or near there


----------



## ace6foot8 (Nov 26, 2007)

hey IM Striker!

I'm new to the forum and practice kung fu in San Jose, so if it's not to late, I'd like to reccomend my school. The website is http://www.cwkungfu.com/home.html

We're a very traditional kung fu school, which means a huge emphasis is put on conditioning and forms. I know this is a little different then Jeet kun do philosophy, but it's a lot of fun. 

We're split into three classes, kids class, lower sash and advanced. I wouldn't worry about being too out of shape or not flexible enough. The Sifu's really try to bring people along at their own pace...until you get to advanced class, then you're just never fast or low enough ;-).

The only Jeet Kun do school I know in the area is in Mountain View http://www.jkdkickboxing.com/ . I don't know anyone who trains there, so I can't vouch for it personally


----------

